# E mail from Diamond. Fees are increasing.



## Almond123 (Jan 13, 2022)

But that’s not what the email says…..

​

​
​


​

​





​

​
​


​

​
*New Year, New Vacation Plans*​


​

​
​


​

​
​


​

​
What destinations will you cross off your bucket list this year?​


​

​

​

​
​


​

​
Now is the time to start planning your next summer vacation. Wherever you want to go — beaches, mountain retreats, theme parks, cultural destinations and urban centers —
Destination Xchange has it all.​


​

​
Check out these popular Destination Xchange vacation spots.​


​

​
​


​
​
​


​*Costa Rica*​​
Book Now​



​


​*Aruba*​​
Book Now​



​

​
​


​
​
​


​*Sedona, Arizona*​​
Book Now​



​


​*Williamsburg, Virginia*​​
Book Now​



​

​
​


​

​
​


​
​
​


​*Orlando, Florida*​​
Book Now​



​


​*Las Vegas, Nevada*​​
Book Now​



​

​
​


​

​
​


​

​
‌
With lower Exchange Fees, more resort options and an easy-to-use reservation system, Destination Xchange has all your exchange needs covered.

Log on to *diamondresorts.com* to start planning your next vacation. Search availability and confirm your vacation today.

Want to learn more about Destination Xchange? Download the *Destination Xchange Member Guide* today for program details and the *2022 Fee Schedule*.​


​

​
​


​
​
​


​


​


​


​

​
​


​

​
Featured Resort:
*Massanutten Resort, Virginia*​


​

​
​


​

​
‌
Located in the heart of the Shenandoah Valley, Massanutten is a true year-round destination. The resort offers many unique amenities, including an indoor/outdoor water park, a ski and adventure park area, two picturesque golf courses, hiking and mountain biking trails, farm-to-table dining experiences, shopping and recreation options, and a day spa for complete relaxation and rejuvenation.
‌​​
Book Now​



​

​
​


​

​
*Your Owner Services team is always available 
to answer any questions you may have at
Toll free 800-463-7256 
 or 1-407-226-8500 (international).*​


​

​
​


​
​
​
​
​

​
​
*Getting Back on Vacation*​

​
​
​

​
​


​​Learn how we’ve expanded our *Standard of Clean* to protect everyone’s health and safety.​


​
​


​


​​Read the *latest information*about our standards, reopening procedures and COVID-19 related restrictions.​

​
​
​

​
​
​

​
​
​



​

​
​


​

​


Diamond Resorts® 10600 West Charleston Boulevard, Las Vegas, NV 89135 USA.
‌
© Copyright 2021 Diamond Resorts Holdings, LLC. All rights reserved. Unauthorized duplication is a violation of applicable state, federal and international laws. 2112-1689
‌
Unsubscribe​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 13, 2022)

Can't read that email.


----------



## Almond123 (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry I can delete it if it’s not able to be read by anyone. They have a link to the 2022 fee schedule and it shows a few increases like the fee to upgrade to a tighter tier is now 225 up from 175. The cancellation fee is higher as well. Let me know if I should delete. Thanks.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 13, 2022)

I can read your post except for a few high-level points such as a listing of the resorts.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 13, 2022)

Almond123 said:


> They have a link to the 2022 fee schedule and it shows a few increases like the fee to upgrade to a tighter tier is now 225 up from 175.


Yep.  I noticed that as I was looking at exchanging earlier this week, and that's the price listed.  


Almond123 said:


> Sorry I can delete it if it’s not able to be read by anyone.


Your original post takes up waaaaaaay too much space.  Would be better to copy/paste the words as text.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 14, 2022)

or multiple screen shots


----------



## mjc775 (Jan 14, 2022)

Exactly where in the Dashboard are you seeing the 2022 Fee Schedule? I got the same email and it just links to the Reservations page.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 14, 2022)

mjc775 said:


> Exactly where in the Dashboard are you seeing the 2022 Fee Schedule? I got the same email and it just links to the Reservations page.


I didn't look on the dashboard. I saw it as I was going through the process for an exchange. I clicked on tier upgrade link to see the cost.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2022)

Did all DRI owners and Club members received this email ?

What does Tier 1 - Tier 6 means and what is the points break down for each tier?

Is it the same points used   under the old DRI Points system?

NiteMaire, where did you find the Tier link (what page) and the costs?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> I didn't look on the dashboard. I saw it as I was going through the process for an exchange. I clicked on tier upgrade link to see the cost.


There are going to be some huge unhappy DRI owners. My son did not rec'd this email from Hilton as of 1:50M.
I just call him on his cellphone.


----------



## youppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Everybody can see DeX members guide for deeded weeks owners.
Go to https://destinationxchange.com/HowItWorks and click the North America Member Guide red button at the end of the web page.
You will see the following tier upgrade table in the members guide




From the 2021-2022 members guide https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-guide_5.pdf


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2022)

youppi said:


> Everybody can see DeX members guide for deeded weeks owners.
> Go to https://destinationxchange.com/HowItWorks and click the North America Member Guide red button at the end of the web page.
> You will see the following tier upgrade table in the members guide
> View attachment 45210
> ...


Thanks


----------



## youppi (Jan 14, 2022)

Also everybody can search availability in DeX for deeded owners


			https://www.destinationxchange.com/Resorts


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2022)

Sounds liked it is mandatory to use DeX for exchanges.
Can you still used the old DRI system to exchange into the old DRI resorts, 
with out paying exchange fees. That was a plus for DRI Club members.


----------



## youppi (Jan 14, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Sounds liked it is mandatory to use DeX for exchanges.
> Can you still used the old DRI system to exchange into the old DRI resorts,
> with out paying exchange fees. That was a plus for DRI Club members.


https://destinationxchange.com/ is for deeded weeks only.
Point members use THE Club by login on https://www.diamondresorts.com/
In THE Club, there is no exchange fee when a member books a THE Club resorts (manage and affiliate). There is exchange fee when a member books a DeX resorts.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2022)

youppi said:


> https://destinationxchange.com/ is for deeded weeks only.
> Point members use THE Club by login on https://www.diamondresorts.com/
> In THE Club, there is no exchange fee when a member books a THE Club resorts (manage and affiliate). There is exchange fee when a member books a DeX resorts.


You stated the answers very clearly. Thanks


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 15, 2022)

youppi said:


> Also everybody can search availability in DeX for deeded owners


True, but it limits you to a 60-day search windows (you can search up to 2 years out, but not at once) if you aren't logged in.  When owners login, there is no limit on the window up to 2 years out.  
I searched DeX as we were buying my buying a legacy week.  While I could see inventory, I thought it was clunky in how I had to "walk" my searches in 60-day increments.  After our account was established, I was happy when I logged in and realized owners can do a 2-year search window (like II).


pedro47 said:


> Sounds liked it is mandatory to use DeX for exchanges.


Owners have other exchange options.  You can still exchange through II and other companies.  Our resort now include DeX as part of the MF; we still pay exchange/upgrade fees.  We plan on using DeX as our primary exchange for our DRI/future HVC Sedona Summit unit (unless inventory/rules change drastically), but we still have the option of using II.


youppi said:


> https://destinationxchange.com/ is for deeded weeks only.
> Point members use THE Club by login on https://www.diamondresorts.com/


Weeks members can also use https://www.diamondresorts.com/. After logging in, we select "Traditional Destination Xchange" and can search availability, deposit weeks, etc.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2022)

guessing this is the part you wanted?



> With lower Exchange Fees, more resort options and an easy-to-use reservation system, Destination Xchange has all your exchange needs covered.
> 
> Log on to *diamondresorts.com* to start planning your next vacation. Search availability and confirm your vacation today.
> 
> Want to learn more about Destination Xchange? Download the *Destination Xchange Member Guide* today for program details and the *2022 Fee Schedule*.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 15, 2022)

"With lower Exchange Fees"...I presume, if asked, DRI would say that's true when compared to II and RCI exchange fees.  The exchange fee hasn't gone down (was previously $149 for online exchanges, $159 for phone exchanges).  Also, the DeX membership fee stayed the same.  However, the tier upgrade, guest certificates, and late deposit fees have all increased(!), but that's different than the exchange fee.  Late deposit fee jumped from $79 to $149!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> "With lower Exchange Fees"...I presume, if asked, DRI would say that's true when compared to II and RCI exchange fees.  The exchange fee hasn't gone down (was previously $149 for online exchanges, $159 for phone exchanges).  Also, the DeX membership fee stayed the same.  However, the tier upgrade, guest certificates, and late deposit fees have all increased(!), but that's different than the exchange fee.  Late deposit fee jumped from $79 to $149!


Can you explain what is a late deposit fee???. Thanks for cooperation and help on this subject.


----------



## youppi (Jan 15, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can you explain what is a late deposit fee???. Thanks for cooperation and help on this subject.


From https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-guide_6.pdf


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2022)

youppi said:


> From https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-guide_6.pdf
> View attachment 45269


Thanks


----------

